# Box of Bloom



## Dubbaman (Oct 15, 2009)

So i have my new box up and ready. Its off site, and going as of now. I just thought that id pop in and drop off what it looks like for you all here  Pretty basic really, heres what went into it.

5) 7/16" OSB ply boards pre-cut to 4'x8' and i cut 2' off each one to make it 6'. The 5th one was cut in half to make the top and floor.
6) 2"x4"x8' ,4 of which were cut to 6' for supports and the rest used to brace in between.
1 box of 1.25" wood screws.
2) 4"x4"x12' cut to make stand and support for floor.

I cut one of the of the OSB's in half to make the top and the floor 4'x4'. and took 4 of the 2x4's and cut off 2' off each to make supports. I drilled a hole through the OSB into the 2x4 a bit for a guide and then screwed in the 1.25" screws 2 per end. I took more of the 2x4's and used them as support braces for in between the pillars, cut to size. Hung more OSB on the sides, and put screws about every 6" into the braces and pillars. Hinged the door with 3 brass hinges and 2 hasp hinge locks. Cut holes for vents and fans. put in the fans and light and viola its a grow box.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice Dubbaman :aok:

Now you need the green to complete it.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

Dubbaman! That is sweet! I would like it better if you'd gone with hydro, but it's beautiful man!!!!

Go Dude! Fill that sucker with green!


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh it will fill in i put in 10 Satori and have room for 6 more. Ill be getting that togother soon as i can recoop a bit of cash for more buckets and Frog


----------



## Dubbaman (Oct 15, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> I would like it better if you'd gone with hydro, but it's beautiful man!!!!


 Thanks man, I cant get into hydro, lots of extra work in it to me. Plus its away form here and i need it to be stable when i cant visit everyday.

*EDIT* duh i forgot to say when i tested the box out after i got it together it was running 82F (some of that is from the light directly hitting the thermometer) and 34% RH with nothing in it and having left it on for 2 hours. The fans are 4' in-line duct fans that are rated for 80CFM when i did the math on the air flow it called for a 19.2 CFM rating but i like overkill  one is an intake and one exhaust


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Thanks man, I cant get into hydro, lots of extra work in it to me. Plus its away form here and i need it to be stable when i cant visit everyday.


 
Let me know when you want to set one up and I'll show you how to build a Ebb and Flow that you don't have to do ANYTHING to.

Here's the chores:

1. Every third day or so, top off the reservoir with pre-mixed nutes.

2. Move lights up about 3 inches. The plants grow about an inch a day.

That's it.

Result: Plants will grow faster than they do in dirt. Plants will max out to more in less time. Plants can be harvested sooner and with less flowering time, usually.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Let me know when you want to set one up and I'll show you how to build a Ebb and Flow that you don't have to do ANYTHING to.
> 
> Here's the chores:
> 
> ...




That is the same chores I have with my DWC, but I top off with just ph'ed water and do a change out once a week. I just like the way hydro gets it going so much faster.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is the same chores I have with my DWC, but I top off with just ph'ed water and do a change out once a week. I just like the way hydro gets it going so much faster.


The largest difference between DWC and a properly built Ebb and Flow is that you never have to change out your nutrient solution in the Ebb and Flow. This saves money and time.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> The largest difference between DWC and a properly built Ebb and Flow is that you never have to change out your nutrient solution in the Ebb and Flow. This saves money and time.



There are some DWC'ers that do not change out their rez. Just add pre-mixed nutes. I am just not one of them.


----------



## StoneyBud (Oct 15, 2009)

pcduck said:
			
		

> There are some DWC'ers that do not change out their rez. Just add pre-mixed nutes. I am just not one of them.


Then it would be "Even-Steven"....hahahahaa, how long since you've heard that one?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2009)

> how long since you've heard that one?



Been a long time ago. One time it is micro mix, another time it is bloom or grow mix, adjusted according to the ppm's  was trying to achieve or maintain. I think some guy in Australia had a journal on it. Might have been on another mj site, not sure. I don't understand why it would not work, but I have not tried it myself.


----------

